# New Glee photos!



## Katie (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi there, it's been a while. I have some new photos, of Glee exploring my art desk: 


























She's been riding on my shoulder everywhere, and she loves going to the pet store.  My other rat, Nina, is extremely shy and doesn't like to go places. She's also much more laid back and calm. Glee is something close to psychotic in her hyperness--I've never seen that rat still for more than a few seconds. She's also glad to meet anyone and anything (she's determined to befriend my husky, who has gone from wanting to eat her to being terrified of her). Nina hides in my hair when there's another person/animal nearby. The extremes in personalities that rats can have are amazing to me.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

aww, what a cutie.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

shoulder rats are the best, you should check out my post about me being a foster mom, the mama rat i'm fostering looks just like your little Glee except 10kabillion times bigger lol


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

My Deo is a total shoulder rat and will chill on me for as long as I let him. Unfortunately I haven't been able to bring my rats out for extended periods of time because our cat just had kittens so she's in all the time now. (She's a mouser cat.)
Anyway, Glee's friggin' adorable!!! I wish mine would sit still long enough to get some decent photos.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, she's beautiful. :]


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

She's so adorable! What a clean tail!


----------



## Katie (Jul 20, 2007)

Glee doesn't sit still for long, but I've gotten pretty good at taking photos of moving critters. Nina will sit still as long as I want, but usually that's because she's cowering in terror of the camera. :roll: She's such a shy girl... she won't try anything new unless Glee shows her it's okay. (Yet Glee isn't the best role model--I don't think she understands the concept of fear or caution.)


----------

